# New Semi Mech Mod From Eciggies



## Silverbear (24/4/14)

New Vapeonly Mech MOD (Semi) at eCiggies.co.za. I am impressed.

Good quality build, telescopic. I say semi, because it still has short protection.

See for your self

http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/vMecha-Telescopic-Mechanical-MOD-VapeOnly-with-Adjustable-Airflow

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (24/4/14)

Looks cool, and I think that safety feature build in is a must have for the first time (semi) mech users.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (24/4/14)

Wayne said:


> New Vapeonly Mech MOD (Semi) at eCiggies.co.za. I am impressed.
> 
> Good quality build, telescopic. I say semi, because it still has short protection.
> 
> ...



What does "Wrong operation prevention" mean? Sounds like their trying to cover a field with a blanket.


----------

